# Sonny Landreth in Calgary 2/27



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He's playing at the Ramada Hotel ballroom (wherever that is).

Tix are $30 through Calgary Blues Festival website. 

Just sayin'

:wave:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'd pay that to see him, going to have to see if I can plan a business trip down that night :smile:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keto said:


> I'd pay that to see him, going to have to see if I can plan a business trip down that night :smile:


Hmmmm <light bulb icon>... how about a gear-fest during the day then Sonny Landreth in the evening? What say you, Pickslide?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw him for the first time here in Kingston at "Limestone City Blues Festival" two summers ago. I had to wear a bandage on my jaw the next morning from it bashing off the ground all night. Would totally be worth the $30 to see him. Who else is playing at your festival?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> Saw him for the first time here in Kingston at "Limestone City Blues Festival" two summers ago. I had to wear a bandage on my jaw the next morning from it bashing off the ground all night. Would totally be worth the $30 to see him. Who else is playing at your festival?


I saw him at the same festival. First time I'd ever heard of him and yeah, he blew my mind.


----------

